# Wie Overlords of War zu spielen?



## terrywom (28. Juni 2016)

ch fand ein neues Kriegsspiel in youtube genannt *Overlords of War*, und wie man das Spiel für einen neuen Spieler zu spielen?
 
Neue Spieler müssen nicht darum kümmern, wie das Spiel zu spielen, wird es eine volle Skala von Anfänger-Führer in Over of War sein. Folgen Sie dem Führer, und Sie werden das Gameplay in kürzester Zeit zu meistern.


----------

